# Natural Indoor Breeding Tank



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Currently I have been having some great success with my indoor planted tank. I have been using a 12 gallon (roughly) bin with a 2 inch organic soil base and a 1.5 inch natural black sand cap (from Georgian bay, ON) densely planted with java ferns, bunch plants and other stem plants. I also added 4 or 5 floating water lettuce, the roots offer awesome places to hide for females during breeding! Also English White Oak leaves, which were chosen by male to build his nest under (see pic). 

The planted bin has been filled and heated at 80' and was left running for 2 weeks without anything in it. On Sunday morning, I introduced the female for the day letting her get used to the area. Then later that night I placed a vase over her to protect her, with top and bottom open. The male was then introduced to the tank and the 2 were left alone for 2 days. On Tuesday night I released the female. The 2 days following were fairly violent with the nips and bites, but that didn't last too long.

This morning I removed the female as She had Just finished spawning a second time. This was my first witness of a spawn, but due to falling fry from the massive bubble nest, I knew it was the second Spawn.

The male has been tending to the nest 24/7 and is now alone other than 3 golden mystery snails. The female is now recuperating in a private jar with white oak leaves and some AQUA salt. As well as being fed frozen blood worms 3 times a day. (On a side note I will be conducting an experiment for Oak leaves this week, testing 4 types to see what results each leaf produces.)

I will wait for the fry to become free swimming before i decide what to feed them. I know the live plants, and micro organisms as well as snails will all aid the food available in the tank.

I will post more pics as soon as I see some progress with the fry...fingers crossed...


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

sounds good to me! is it your first spawn?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice set up. Hope all goes well. 
Good luck.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job and congrats....
You may want to get some brine shrimp hatching, you will need to start feeding the first clutch of fry pretty soon, the plants, soil and snail will help with natural food in the tank and you will have more as the set-up matures some- but with two clutches you may need to start adding food sooner, the fry are a lot tougher than most people think as I found out this summer..lol......

And depending what your plan is for the fry-you can also allow a more natural selection to happen and then you end up with only the strongest and biggest that survive.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*No fry yet...*

Thanks OLF, Indjo, and WLB...I haven't seen much action yet..the male has been continuing to guard the nest..


I plan on feeding them shrimp when i can get some...but was hoping to start with egg yolk...I have a bunch of boiled eggs, but how much should i add to the water?? 

I was hoping to put some in a spray bottle, or freeze them in cubes..but how much should I mix in with water? I have a lot of boiled egg yolk lol...


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Update:*

The male has been guarding the tank religiously, and making sure NOTHING gets in.. He has eaten a bunch of small worm like organisms and tried to kill many others.. 

I haven't seen any movement of fry from he nest...but it is possible fry are hiding in the dense vegetation on the other side of the tank...but still have yet to see fry..

The temp has stayed 4 degrees over the heaters high, sitting at 82.c
This is great as there is Absolutely no temp change whatsoever.

I have turned on the sponge filter to give a couple small bubbles every 5 seconds or so to oxidize the water a bit..lol...its at the other side of the tank and is barely noticeable to the male...

BETTA BOY


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice setup. Good luck with the spawn.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

FRY HAVE BEEN SPOTTED!

I am seeing little fry trying to swimming away from the nest, and the father is catching them and returning them to the nest...He is also catching the others that just fall...

i will update with more pics!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! Congrats on the fry!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Fry update*

I have recently posted the success of the fry, but have been busy with other posts and caring for the little guys to get a good update in!

The water temp is at 83 right now it the surface, but most of the fry are over by the lamp were it is sitting at 84. There are also fry starting to duck down below the surface. I think there are more in the vegetation but have yet to spot one....There are TONNES of little critters buzzin around for them to eat, hopefully they are small enough..and there is a lot of good plant grown happening both planted and floating! Probably due to keeping the AC off lol and the desk lights! 

Here are some pictures of the ones on the surface (20-25) I am hoping there are more under all the vegetation...not too sure though. The male was taken out after the last post as he was selectively choosing the fry to chow down...didn't like that too much so i pulled him...though it is natural selection working it magic..

I will be starting another spawn in a few weeks..I will be creating the second indoor planted tank soon.. I will post pics of the progress..
They will wake to a nice fresh batch of brine eggs tomorrow and then will be left for the night, so I will have to feed them good and they will be left with the micro critters and plant life...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great....... sounds like a successful spawn and you take great pic too....


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*FRY are Growing Fast!*

Just wanted to show a pic of the growth overnight...looking back on the thread you can see the pic from last night...I couldn't even see them...now they are captured in the shot with nine detail...well sorta..

BETTA BOY


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I was just wondering how things were. They do grow fast in natural set ups don't they..... 
Good luck with the fry.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Indjo, they definitely do grow fast! I will keep you posted!

How are things in Indo?!


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

omg i cant believe u breed bettas! those lil fish are so cute, keep us posted of their growing process!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Update*

I have been asked by a few to update on the status of my indoor planted spawning tanks....So here is whats new...

Originally I had the one large tank, 2.5' soil base with and 1.5' cap. The VT spawn has around 8-10 Fry left and are gaining considerably in size.. ----- Some are dark and a few lighter ones. The plants have been growing considerably and I have introduced wild Lilly pads and some ferns that are doing well underwater... 

The Second, VT spawn I used a smaller planted tank with a Planter pot...It had a whopping 50 Fry with the new female both parents blue/Green VT.
The spawn is down to about 15-20, as I was away and feeding was sparse briefly..However, the fry now have some air flow and seem to be eating the BBS more now...The are a lot smaller.. --- 

My new spawning tank is a heavily planted but small bin...I have the soil 1' and sand cap .75' and it slopes gradually from one side to other.. I also left the lowest spot in the one corner with Oak leaves over top of it for my male to create the bubble nest under..The low spot also has no soil in this area, only sand....This spawn will be VT and DT..I'm not 100% on the DT but she is very rare and unique IMO..unique blue verticle stripes on white body...

All 3 spawning tanks have had the same male VT father, who is incredible as he is diligent in egg pick up and bubble nest making...He usually allows for 2 clutches for each spawn..

The only Oak leaves I use for spawning and for hospital tanks now are "Chinquapin Oak" leaves...They are very durable, great for nest building, and release a dark tannin over night with little leaves needed...


betta boy


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

nice tank, but i want to see the frys!!!!!! where they at!!! 

nice picture tho.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd like pictures too. They're about 1 month old so they should more or less be over 1/2 cm.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Fry soon!*

I will try again to get some clear pics today. The ones in the second tank are still small, only around 3 weeks...

The first spawn are large! But fast, cant get a clear shot most of the time...keep posted today and ill see what I can do!

Betta Boy


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*In Depth Look into the Planted Tank.. . .*

*Hey all around the world,*

Some of you were wanting to know more about the technical set up in the larger tank and soil specifics...I will post one general listing here so all can enjoy!
*
To Start..*These are only my opinions..I have found this to work for me, with the space, time and financing that is available to me..there are many other ways of reaching the same results. with that said*.. enjoy*!
*
Soil.*.I usually have the same soil in all my tanks, a rich organic soil that has been verified with a pet store no contaminants or chemicals are introduced with it.. I only use about 2inches of soil as I dont want too much pockets of air building in the soil with bad dangerous chemicals...as I dont like to poke the soil and move it around too much after planting...
I do however use snail to do this for me...In my large tank I have 3 Golden mystery Snails...IMO they are doing wonders...they are fast and bright and clean my tank incredibly well!
The soul is put in first, then i usually plant directly into the soil before adding sand or water, to make sure they are put and have a good foundation for growth..

*Sand*..I use natural sand from my property as it is black (gray) and i know it will not hurt anything in the tank, also giving it a natural feel, and i find for spawning IMO it aids with the the natural feel as well!
I dry the sand out a bit first making sure nothing living still remains in the sand..then distribute it over the soil and between the plants. making sure not to go too high on the plants, having the start of the green at the top of the soil...this allows for the plant to breathe easier..
I will use 1-1.5 inches of sand, as i find it keeps the soil down better during cleaning and adding new plants without kicking up too much soil in the process! Also helps when male is looking for eggs, with a bright light the eggs glow in the dark sand, free of soil!

*Plants*. I don't know too much of the exact plants I use, other than Java fern and moss, bunch plants and some low growing fern..But i tend to stick with larger leaf plants, that are low growing...this way they stay below my water line (under 30cm) and tend to grow wide and thick instead of tall and lanky..The larger leaf plants also tend to capture more light, and not drop many small leaves and debris making cleaning harder..
I will separate bunch plants and all other plants and trim the roots slightly and remove any dead or decaying leaves...Sometimes I even use plants from wallmart such as ferns and palms..after testing a few out I realized they thrive underwater!! This mean you coul buy 1 wallmart plant and split the entire thing up amongst your planted tank!! (keep in mind to remove and wash chemicals and allow for proper height)

*Water*..nothing special with my water. Regular tap water, with water conditioner and some use of Oak Leaves..(motre below on this). I really dont do too many water changes, as IMO the water will evaporate quite rapidly and I just fill the water back up, with conditioned water...
I will use a syphen pump to clean debree once built up iun the bottom of tanks, but think its good for food too!? _B_ut I do remove this once in a while..(maybe tonight)...

*Oak Leaves*..Most of you know I did a rather in depth experiment over the summer comparing Oak Leaves and making note of their characteristics and water readings, tannin color..I concluded that the "_Chinquapin Oak_" was the best IMO..Very durable leaves, great burgundy color, and releases tannins in the water at a much faster rate and without cloudy milky discharge like almost all others, before releasing tannins!
Also, there are rare but close to my house...lol..

*Lights/ Cover..*Becausethis set up is indoors, i need a light and a cover. So I am using some neon lights I had large covered lights with an easy on off switch, 10 bucks at home depot. Probably not the best or optimum bulb for plants, but its bright and I have 3 and only need the 1..I then use a flexible clear sheet of Plexiglas, that i cut up to the exact tank size and use them as lids to keep in warm air, labyrinth aid (mainly for younger fry), and allows me too keep water high and rest lights on it as well. PLuss dont need to removed the lids as much as it is clear as day!

*Design*..I have started putting a lot more thought into the design and layout of the tank as the rest has become common knowledge to me..
I have started slanting my sand and soil, so that the one end is roughly 1-2 inches higher on one end, and tapers down to one end, being even deeper in the one corner of the deep end..Then plant very think and heavy in the shallower end gradually using smaller plants (still thick) that come down the hill.. Then in the deep area I have little to know planting, allowing for a nice area in the deep corner that is only sand on the bottom, with oak leaves (Chinqupin Oak) over top for a nest to be built under. This allows for a prime area for the nest, while allowing the dense area in the back for female to hide, and future fry to reside!

*Temp*..I keep the temp lower than 82 as I find the fry become hardy and are more accepting to water changes and tank moving if I have to..
Plus the heaters I use only heat to 78...however the light does add some heat with lid in the day maybe bringing them to 80...especially in smaller tanks! 

*Overall*..Have fun but be responsible..I know a lot of you are new to spawning and that's OK..I was there at one time! But be responsible, Research and be ready for anything...I can handle the loads of fry coming my way, feeding housing warmth etc.. 
But it is a lot to handle, especially if the fry count is over 100 and in the 500!!!
But just remember _you are creating life_, and it can be very rewarding in the long run, but it is a long run...so..be responsible in our decisions, and enjoy!

*Betta Boy*


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you very much Betta Boy!!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*UPDATE: new fry*

Hey All,

Just realized my CT/VT spawn was a success! I have A LOT of little fry running around, and I am just about to take out the Male....female was removed on friday, about 1 day after being released...

I am currently working on a DT/VT spawn with two of my favorite bettas, I will let you know how It goes as they are just courting as I post this...both the father and female have been successful in past spawns so I think the spawn will go as planned as well! Check out the stripes (blue) on this white female...wild stuff!

The pictures below are of some of the VT spawn in their younger cousins tank...i had to mix them, but i don't think it was a good idea as most of the smaller ones are being eaten...

However, I had to move them, as the larger tank is being prepped for my *WILD BETTA MACROSTOMAS*!! They will arrive on Thursday and there will be 6 juveniles being relocated in the tank...

I have planted a but more, sub pumped out all the crap, and am now trying to lower the PH,( let me know if you have any *stable* ideas on how to do this)

The crown tail spawn is going to be exciting because as you can see, he is one cool Betta, and the mother (VT) was striking as well, biggest fins Ive seen on a female VT in a while...

Enjoy the pics...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so in November my spawns will be:

HMPK Platinum Whites (I just put them on hold but Victoria hasn't replied yet) spawning the hobbyist method.

HMPK Blue dragon female X blue DTHM in shallow spawn method

Red HMPKs (getting a pair for my birthday ) natural method (this one)

Red VTs in the Thai Method

Blue VTs in a shallow spawn and leaving the male in the tub

Blue HMPK Dragon Genos (third spawn for these guys) in the shallow spawn

Woah!! November's gonna be an exciting month hehehehehe.


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

woo im excited to see this --->>*WILD BETTA MACROSTOMAS*!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Me too! Macs are my favorite wild species. Will you be helping with the presevation program? There's only about 300 left in the wild.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey anyone know of a simple way to drop PH?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Peat moss is a natural way to drop pH


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dominnic, you're going to be one busy dude in November! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Dominnic, you're going to be one busy dude in November! lol


 I CANT WAIT!!! hehe. I just really wanna try out this method. Its obviously producing results!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Update and....Another Spawn*

I have just had more success in the *VT/DT Shallow Planted Spawn*...I have taken the female out, and she is in perfect condition...which i was very glad to see..There is a HUGE bubble nest as always with the male..this male has been the best father of mine so far, always tening to eggs, and making MASSIVE nests...
The male is now tending to the nest, and waiting for the new arrivals...

The *CT/VT small planter pot* fry are plentiful! There is over 45 at the surface that I have counted...They are fast and am exciting for results..I now have the father CT recouping in the brother tank beside it...small foot high by food wide black clay planting pot. I put in a large fern that comes out of the pot, and some Chinquapin Oak leaves...The bottom is gray/black sand, and organic soil.....basd on the number Of fry I underestimated this Father....I have tried to breed with him before but thought the male was eating the eggs...clearly not the case, his nest isnt as big as my VT, but still nice....water temp is lower at around 72-74.

The wild *F1 Macrostomas* are coming tomorrow and will be going into the planted tank....there are 6 juveniles but the tank needs a new lid which I will be buying tomorrow...(new sheet of flex glass, cut same size as bin)
PH is good now, got some peat, and added some drift wood I had in my community...I will be doing one more final clean of the tank bottom and add a few more hiding spots then its will be ready..

I also have a *SD Dragon Mustard Gas* with blue/purple body coming...very excited for this..I dont know if or what I would spawn him with, I do have 15 Females to choose from lol, however all VT, or DT going to need another tank soon, so I might convert the small tank with the VT/DT with a new brother tank, to match my large planted tank...*any thoughts??*


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job...its amazing what the right condition can do...lol....make things as natural as possible and everything will fall into place.......

Can't wait to see and hear more about your wilds......


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Update*

Not much new...the brother tanks are shown below, the right has a spawn of CT/VT that are doing well, and to the left the father _Orion-Lahaina_ is conditioning for another spawn...

I also posted a pic of a fry from my larger tank, who was sucked up during cleaning, this is from my second spawn in the medium, for those who have been following...I put him in with a few other a couple weeks ago and he has done well hiding. 

There are a bunch of betta macrostomata going into my tank tomorrow, and I will be creating a thread tomorrow..I will post link here...probably read: *Betta Macrostoma Planted Tank*...I have recently had trouble with the water, as it was slightly high in ph and then raised while trying to lower it...should be a good read, ill try to have it up tomorrow..


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Cuute little fry :3


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Peat Moss/ Carbon and Oak Leaf Filter Sack*

Forgot to mention I was introduced to peat moss recently thanks to OFL, in order to drop my PH levels. I had a slight raise in my PH because of a water change, so I needed to also add natural wood as well.

The peat moss and wood seem to be working, however it changed my water very dark, and cloudy with sediment from the peat moss....

In order to balance this i removed the large sack of peat moss from the filter, and added a smaller one wih a carbon sac, and oak leave sac as well...how??

WELL.....originally I had the peat moss in a nylon sack, that was quickly rinsed..but i decided to make this sack smaller, and also add a seperate sack of carbon (shown below), and a third of oak leaves "chinquapin oak". 

I then took all three small sacks, and cobined them into another nylon sack (womens nylons, fun to buy in public lol). These three sacs, layered upwards in my filter, create a Tri-Fector..lol kidding, no, but they do add peat, then add carbon (to clear water from sediment) and at the same time while releasing tannin in the water from the oak leaves as they slowly breakdown...

There is still sediment in the water from the peat (as you can see below), but it should disiate over the next day or so...fingers crossed, there are 6 Macros coming soon!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dang! This is great! I will be trying these methods in November  Too bad your in Canada....I'd love some Macs.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Nest move*

Ive seen my bettas move their nest before but usually maintain the original as well!

Today I noticed that the original nest had been destroyed by a soggy oak leaf. I usually have the oak leave right in the water, but decided to clamp 3 to the side of the tank. This turned out to be a bad idea, as the bubble nest did not hold up the folding leaf. As you can see my veil tall created new nest overnight and moved all the eggs, minus a few that are clearly in the sand...

Very incredible that the male created an entirely new nest and is not not even worried about the old, it will also be interesting to see how many fry hatch now...I will definitely be putting the leaves directly into the tank from now on!! 

Enjoy the pics..


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Betta MAC's*

*ARRIVAL.*..The macs have landed in my hometown around 4:15PM today..

I set them in the fry net to allow them to slow get used to the water temp..I cut the top corners of each bag to let them get some fresh air too.
Then after an hour or so I released them into the planted tank.. 

The tanks *PH has dropped* slightly due to the custom filter (peat moss, carbon and oak leafs) shown earlier in the thread..The clarity has also improved to better than I have previously seen in this tank..probably the carbon?...I dont usually use it, and probably will switch to a more natural and sustainable alternative when I use it up...more plants most likely will be planted...

The pictures below were only taken quickly as I have been trying to maintain their acceptance into the tank.. as of now it looks good, they seem to be hanging in groups together and they are *very interactive !*

Hopefully transforming my tanks into a more logical set up. Might go custom plexi, home made, looking for insight..I will keep you posted on the macrostoma's..

For those following frys are all doing well, the new crowntail spawns are plentiful and so active..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I want Macs so bad! But I don't wanna try them till next year.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, they are being very *well received here*....I cant believe their curiosity and intelligence..

Hope to get them into thier new home soon...*much larger planted tank*, I will be posting the thread soon...

They are sooo large for juvies compared to the splendens ...cant wait to see them grow...

OFL, thanks for the tips on lowering the PH, working and then some...the natural wood I put in want much but the filter sac with the peat and oak leaves are slowly dropping, and slowly enough it shouldn't negatively effect anything


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

wow those are juvies? d4mn so much, are they all females?


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*F1 Macs*

They are a mix, males and females...they are all young but still larger than most of my betta splendends...

They are all brothers and sisters....their parents are pure wild right form indo, taken out before the legal banns were put in place to protect them from being taken from natural environment...unfortunately they havnt put a ban on development which is destroying thier habbitat, as well and MANY other natural habitats that provide homes for an abundance of rare species

Now the parents have been spawning for a few years and making many F1 babies lol...

Going to be spawning them hopefully in the future...but for now they will be roaming free enjoying life..


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

hmmm, no wonder u can put them together caz they dont fight each other


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

not yet..lol

I will be moving them into their own place as soon as they gain some size and are recognizable by sex.....


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Update*

tonight i decided to clean my CT/ VT fry tank with over 100 fry in it ( _which i found out tonight)...
MESSAGE ORIGINALLY SENT TO INDJO..._

At first I saw a few fry dead, and wanted to start a water change, so after emptying the small spawning tank, I realized I now had to collect over 50+ fry now in my sink and toilet..I don't usually clean my fry tanks until 2-3 weeks as i hope to avoid this scenario...late but never mattered

I spent the next THREE hours finding fry and placing them into a cottage cheese tub..(small plastic tub we westerners use to eat a unique cheese dish out of)....worth it I'm sure..

At the end of it all, I ended up putting most of the active fry into a heavily planted VT/RT spawn I have...and the rest (75%) went into a large 3GL glass pickle jar, with a filter..curious to see how they do, as most are active, may transfer them into the planted tank..


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

wow, i really want to see that they grown into adult


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Same..they are happy and doing well...PH has slowly dropped to 7.2. I think it is do to the oak leaves I have been using...I have stopped adding Chinquapin Oak Leaves, as I have found they do now add much help, other than clean water and tannins..I accidentally added White oak last night, but have replaced them with chestnut oak..

Chestnut oak has dropped PH 0.5 per day- 2 days..(in other jars)...incredible..also the chestnut oak has 0 ammonia after 3 days..where all other leaves have added ammonia per day..
I cant beleive i didnt notice this in the experiemt, for hose who were following..

So in conclusion, I will now be using chestnut oak, as the color is milky yellow, but he PH drops with use, as well as ammonia staying at 0...

Also, the nitrate still builds...I cant wait to see how these leaves to in my macro tank, with carbon to keep the water clear..

On a side note, for those who have been following..I rmoved my homeade filer (peat mosss/carbon and chiquapin oak leaves) and replced the chiquapin with chestnut oak, becaue of the results in PH i have seen in ny female recovery jars...

Now all I need is more leaves lol...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Great job! You'll be very busy soon with all those fry. Try keeping them together as long as possible to reduce the load. Other wise......

Nice Macs. At first sight I thought they were a type of snakehead (? - ikan gabus in Indo) But after I took a closer look, their dorsals were short. So they can't be snakheads.


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

lol i hope u wrote down your experiments on paper


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*New Set Up*

Couldn't help myself...I saw the table in my scuba room, and then found myself with a tape measure....next thing I know im setting up another area in the closet in the spare b.r.

I have my 3 males and fry jar right now...these males are all in recovery from past spawns, except the SD dragon mustard gas...he is new from Thailand..

The air is being run by a simple small and quiet air pump..hooked up to a 3 line separator, and one line is split again...I have found no problem, with lack of air supply..I have installed an air control valve on EVERY line in order to control airflow on each pump, as well as ensure there is airflow in all air stones...(sorry about the pic, couldn't flip it.)

I also changed my original set up, by converting my pimp to this arrangement, I can pist pics tomorrow if interested.. I find there is no air depletion and it saves energy and less clutter...

I also have a large long/shallow tank (my original) on the top deck...Im thinking about setting it up for my macs to move into once I can pair them.
Or....
I might just put my male in there....Thoughts??

I love the long set up....its incredible because they like it and its so different...water stays cleat and landscape is unique...

Enjoy..


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Another pic showing the top long tank, kind of dark , probably will use my 3rd long light, like others..

This will be either the long tank, or 3 additional small low tubs...heavily planted with a soil/sand substrate..


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Clever set up and use of space, I like that lamp- cool looking.....how are your sinking fry...any better or changes?

I know what you mean too-I keep looking at my spare bedroom and think how I could fix it up and make a fish room out of it-It has a nice long wall just asking for racks.....laffs......and I look at this pretty nice 4ftx4ft square solid oak table in my living room begging for a couple of tanks...lol.....I already have a little over a ton of water in my living room so a couple hundred more pounds wouldn't hurt....lol......


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol...thats great ofl.. Whats a few pounds on a ton....

The sinking fry are still sinking, luckily the low tub i have them in is only just under 4' deep and heavily planted. There all sitting on leaves and in the moss...but when I tap the tank, the all swim away then sink lol...

I put some (10) of my CT fry in to the tank, maybe they will teach them to swim lol...but i really just wanted them in it instead of the grow out tank..the sinking fry at least have power...a lot needed to stay afloat without buoyancy..


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I see 'bettaddiction' growing ..... beware, it's contagious .... lol

Nice set up. Try square bins/tubs, it may save more space.


----------



## ihave2bettafish (Sep 24, 2010)

indjo said:


> I see 'bettaddiction' growing ..... beware, it's contagious .... lol
> 
> Nice set up. Try square bins/tubs, it may save more space.


lol hahahhahaha, he might become a whole seller soon, we can order from him soon. 

btw how is the wild bettas? bettaboy are you going to breed them wild betta too?

btw the wild bettas also looks like snakehead fish.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sweet! =] Glad all your fry are well! Congrats on your macrostomas!  Are you breeding your SD Dragon anytime soon? =]


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I will be breeding the Dragon very soon possibly..however really need to think about his spawning mate...any thoughts?...he is a mustard gas...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You can breed dragons to any metallic if another dragon isn't available, preferably copper. You will probably get various color variations in F1. But you won't lose the dragon look.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Good Mate?*

I think i may have found the perfect female for the SD Dragon MG I have (pictured below)...

What do you think, she is a Dragon Butterfly Salamander...

Should make for a good mate?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow she looks almost exactly like him! her dorsal leans a little back but her coloring is nice and she looks like a 6 or 8 ray female...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like the finnage...definately good!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, I think i'm sold on it...

Its my last purchase I swear lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea right...we heard that before....laffs......


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice pair. You'll get great offspring from them.

"Its my last purchase I swear lol." ............... Don't make promises you can't keep .... You're addicted!!! lol.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I prefer the word "passionate" lol....

but yes, tanks seem to be multiplying as fast as fry lol...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MTS has set in and there is no cure. lol


----------

